# Different foods = different amounts..



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So, I feed Roxy three times per day. For now ... I plan on feeding Roxy freeze-dried Stella and Chewys once a day, Ziwi Peak once a day, and Fromm kibble once a day. Every time I have fed her SC, I have given her HALF of one patty. I know ZP is super easy to overfeed... so, I don't want to her overfeed her with that, PLUS overfeed her with her other food. SO ... how should I break this all down? How much should I feed her of each food?

If I feed her two meals of kibble, instead of one meal of kibble and one meal of ZP, can I give her MORE ZP since I left out the SC? Or ... if I feed her two meals of kibble, can I feed her one WHOLE patty of SC? Or, can I just stick to a specific amount of each, no matter which type of food I feed, and then it will all just even out in the end.....? 

Is what I'm saying even making sense?! LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think she needs to eat 3 times a day. Isn't she close to a year old? I'd do a morning meal of kibble and an evening meal of half of a S&C patty. Use the ZiwiPeak as treats and/or a bedtime snack.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh! Well gee. That'd make life a bit easier! She will be a year on August 21. So how much kibble should I feed her?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> Oh! Well gee. That'd make life a bit easier! She will be a year on August 21. So how much kibble should I feed her?


I'd probably start out at a couple tablespoons. If she starts to look pudgy, cut it back a little.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would feed only 2x a day, too. So just pick what you want to feed for each meal, and go from there. I know you are watching a budget so possibly do kibble as her AM meal, and PM alternate between Ziwi/S & C. Figure out what a half portion of Ziwi or S & C is, as well as half the daily amount for Fromm. I found about 1/8 - 1/6 cup was the right amount of that food per meal for most of my chis.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd do the same as what Kristi said. 1 meal kibble and then for the second meal I'd alternate between Stella and Chewys and Ziwi. Good luck.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

You girls are great and full of great advice! Thanks for the specific amount when it comes to feeding Fromm, Kristi. The bag says about half a cup per day. I tried doing that when I fed her the chicken Fromm, but 1/4 cup twice a day looked like way too much. The Salmon pieces are even smaller. I knew there was NO way she could eat that much! I'll try the tablespoon measurements tomorrow!

What are good times to feed if she's only eating twice a day? I used to do anywhere between 9 and 11 for her 1st meal. 6 or so hours later for her second meal. 6 or so hours later for her next meal. I felt comfortable with that because I knew she wouldn't be hungry. So what are good times for twice a day?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I usually feed between 8 and 10 in the morning, and 7-9 at night...I change it up intentionally so their bodies don't get used to food at an exact clock time


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Kristi. Feed at varied times so she doesn't get on such a rigid schedule that her tummy gets upset when she's not fed at that time. Sometimes you hear of dogs that throw up bile? That's usually because they are used to being fed at a specific time and their tummies start producing acid which makes them nauseated. I feed Brody twice a day, anywhere from 6-9 in the morning and then again in the afternoon, usually between 4-7.


----------

